# Carburator or EFI



## Hedgehog (Nov 18, 2006)

I am looking around at used ATV's and wanted advice between carburator or fuel injection. Which one has less problems? Which one is less affected by the ethenol in todays gasoline? Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

I have a 2004 Arctic Cat 500 carburated with electric choke and it starts great in the cold. I drove my friends 550 EFI and my 500 seams to have just as much power and is a fair amount faster. I haven't had any problems with ethanol with it.


----------



## Hedgehog (Nov 18, 2006)

My concern is that the machine will sometimes sit for quite awhile. There is not many places to ride ATV's around here. I am mainly buying to plow my driveway. I had one before and it did the best job. Since then I've tried a plow on my truck and a garden tractor with a plow and nothing compares to the atv for my driveway. The truck isnt manuverable enough to get into certain areas and the tractor cant push the snow a atv can push.


----------



## vegaman04 (Dec 12, 2007)

Less hassle for a efi atv.


----------



## Hedgehog (Nov 18, 2006)

I see a couple of Kawasaki Prairie 360's around me for sale but wonder how capable they would be. My last quad was a Prairie 700 so I dont know in the 360m would plow as good. My friend also has a 2008 Grizzly 700 Limited Edition for sale with aftermarket wheels & tires, full aluminum skidplates, Warn plow & winch but he wanted $6400 and thats more than I wanted to spend. What is this quad worth in todays market?


----------



## BIGTAZ351 (May 10, 2012)

Hedgehog, 
I've been lurking for a while, and decided to join...I've been plowing with a Prairie 360 for 7 Years now, I live in a small town in MN and plow as a side job....I have 20+ accounts in about 5 mile radius of my home. I would NOT recommend anything larger than 500cc, In fact I bought a 2000 Arctic Cat 300 4x4 that I put my 48" CycleCountry plow on (Dad's Machine), and put a 60" CycleCountry blade on the Kawasaki. More cc's the more GAS you'll use. (You are not supposed to drive over 5-10 mph with the plow on it anyway) The 360's only downfall is they are VERY cold blooded, I will be looking at Arctic cat's 450 EFI models, as a replacement for the Kawi. if/when it dies! Don't listen to these guys that say you need 700cc's of power, I plow in low range, and have used chains on all four, I can spin them all w/front end locker handle pulled. *What really matters; Traction (I rarely use my chains), Low range, and plow size, and how "wet" the snow is.* Anything 300-500cc 4X4 with low range and 48" plow will do MOST homes with 8-10" wet stuff and 12-14" of fluffy stuff. Back to you Carb vs. EFI question, Just buy NON-OXYGENATED gas = no worries.


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

Not recommend anything larger than 500? Really? Just because it might use a little more fuel? Hogwash, I bet you wouldn't even notice a difference. Otherwise, I agree with the others, you really don't NEED much for power, as you'll be in low range, and ATV's are so light that in deeper snow you'll run out of traction before you run out of power. Plowing with ATV's is more about technique than power, you have to plan your moves and not try to do too much with it. Like anything, it's a tool, we only use ours to push the sidewalks off into the parking lots to be plowed up by other equipment, and for that ATV's work very well, much faster than blowers but if you let the snow pile up too much you're screwed.

My main recommendation would echo the previous poster's statement, always run ONLY NON-OXY FUEL! The last storm spring 2011 the guys put regular unleaded in our brute force 650, and it ran like crap after sitting. It wasn't until we pulled the carbs and found the pilot jets plugged due to crap ethanol gas (10% mandatory in MN, but I wouldn't doubt if the actual percentage is much higher). Before we figured out what was causing the issues, I was cussing the carbs up and down, and damn near traded it in on an EFI machine; but since cleaning the jets out, and running only non-oxy fuel, it's been perfect, no issues being carburated.


----------



## BIGTAZ351 (May 10, 2012)

I will not get into a posting war....My inlaws have a Suzuki Twin Peaks, (Prairie 700 in Blue plastic) we have used our machines side by side on their hobby farm property, and trail riding...There is a LARGE difference in fuel economy (the 700 takes 5 gallons to my 3), and power (48hp vs. 22hp) also as you know many of the larger displacement machines are actually the same chassis, like the Kawasaki Prairies (CV axles, brakes, tires, belts, drive-shafts ARE the same size) and that "extra" power in low range is just more wear and tear on things. You'll pay at the pump and at the shop, The average person doesn't need those headaches. So, it was MY recommendation not to go over 500cc.


----------



## My07Brute (Feb 9, 2011)

EFI for sure, but keep in mind that some brands are more cold blooded than others regardless.

My brute is carbed, and a complete ***** to start in the winter (prolly need to adjust the valves) but I hear the EFI Brutes are also a little cold blooded (but starts much easier, still needs time to warm up)

Now...if you are only using this for yard work/plowing, you don't need anything over 5-550cc. I got my machine because we ride year round and the extra power for the trail riding we do is overkill but I love the rush of stabbing the throtle.

Yes, my quad CHUGS fuel compared to the Big Bear 400 and Prairie 360 I ride with at times, but on the straights and such there is no comparing and we often end up waiting for them. BUT when plowing, in low, I don't use as much fuel as trail riding, mainly due to using low and not really in the throttle at all.


----------



## Holland (Aug 18, 2010)

I've got a Honda Rancher 420 AT. Fires right up no matter the temp. Uses half the fuel as my buddy's carbed polaris 500 and comes pretty close to keeping up with it!


----------

